# Private vs Self funded NHS DEIVF



## Hopeful_Heart (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi all,
Just wanted to hear thoughts/comments on choosing to go Private - or not.
I have the option of seeing the same doctor privately or as a self-funded (over 40) NHS patient.
Does it make a difference, really?
Thanks for your input!
Blessings!!


----------

